# What size wire do i need?



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What type of wire do you plan on using?


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What type of wire do you plan on using?


I plan on using romex


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

myles said:


> I plan on using romex


 Well use the 60 degree table on 310.16 and size the wire to match what you are wiring.:thumbsup:


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

I did, which one is romex though? From what i remember it's not TW or UF because that's outdoor wire, so number 8 should be fine for 50 amps and below


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Look at the MCA of the unit and size for the largest load whether its heat or cool...Then if you are using romex, use the 60 degree column like william said.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

myles said:


> I did, which one is romex though?


Are you serious?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

myles said:


> I was told both the A/C and the A/H were going to be 45 amps so from what i can remember, 6 guage is rated for 60 amps, correct?


I have never seen an AHU (residential that is) that was that big unless it had strip heat in it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

myles said:


> I did, which one is romex though?


I agree, are you serious?

Are you even in the electrical field? Or just a general project manager?
You are aware this site is for electrical professionals, aren't you?

You are asking questions that a handyman with half a clue would ask.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

myles said:


> *I did, which one is romex though?* From what i remember it's not TW or UF because that's outdoor wire, so number 8 should be fine for 50 amps and below


Big red flags!


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I agree, are you serious?
> 
> Are you even in the electrical field? Or just a general project manager?
> You are aware this site is for electrical professionals, aren't you?
> ...



Yes i am and i worked for an electrical company running my own crew but that was like 5 years ago. I work for a company now where most of the work we do is for the DOT, which is completely different than residential. 

It has been awhile and i haven't kept up with everything and forgot a lot of what i learned.

You dont have to be a **** about it, it was simple question that i could have looked up but i figured with the response time on here i would just ask. 

So yes i work for a contractor and we work in the electrical field, but it's not what i do everyday.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

myles said:


> Yes i am and i worked for an electrical company running my own crew but that was like 5 years ago. ............


No offense intended, but sizing conductors is first-year stuff, and it's just like riding a bicycle in that you never forget how.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Even a commercial guy who had never touched romex should know this....oh yeah and no offense.


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No offense intended, but sizing conductors is first-year stuff, and it's just like riding a bicycle in that you never forget how.


Yes i know and that's what i have forgotten. I didn't know i would get ridiculed for not knowing. I remember how to wire my circuits, switches, panel and everything else i just wanted to make 100% sure i was using the right wire size.

Really we are just trying to save as much money as possible because im only helping a friend, otherwise i would have just bought all 6 guage and this thread wouldn't even exist.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

myles said:


> Yes i know and that's what i have forgotten. I didn't know i would get ridiculed for not knowing. I remember how to wire my circuits, switches, panel and everything else i just wanted to make 100% sure i was using the right wire size.
> 
> Really we are just trying to save as much money as possible because im only helping a friend, otherwise i would have just bought all 6 guage and this thread wouldn't even exist.


OK, let's try this:

Go to 334.80 and read it. Then apply that to 310.15.


----------



## myles (Aug 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, let's try this:
> 
> Go to 334.80 and read it. Then apply that to 310.15.



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Myles, if you think that was me being a **** stick around. You need to chill out and get some humility.


----------

